

Ask HN: Best way to find good beta testers? - happybuy

I've recently created a new site which helps people find bargains online and am currently finding it difficult to find good beta testers.<p>I have put up a landing page at www.happybuy.com for sign-ups and attempted to find some interested beta testers via appropriate forum postings etc, but am finding the going slow.<p>Was wondering what other HN users experiences are in regards to finding good beta testers?<p>What works? What doesn't? Are there any particular sites, communities or strategies you'd recommend for connecting with interested users?<p>How many beta testers are a good number - for my purposes I'd like a relatively large number to get a good cross-section of opinions and interests.
======
fezzl
If you're not getting enough traffic in the first place, work on that. I would
use Twitter and Facebook for something like this. If you're already getting
enough traffic, work on the landing page. I won't sign up for something unless
I know more about what you're offering me; my endorsement is not so easy to
get.

~~~
happybuy
Thanks. The issue at this stage is actually getting traffic and awareness to
the sign-up itself. As the first site I have created in this space, there is
not an established community that I already control which I can address. Do
you have any more thoughts on best strategies for utilising Twitter or
Facebook when a user base is starting from scratch.

~~~
smiler
Setup a twitter account and post a couple of bargains per day which your site
has found - that could then drive traffic to it.

Find twitter 'lists' that people have created and see if there is a money
saving / bargain list and ask to be added to it.

Even better, start your own list and request others to join it and then
publicise it. You should then get other accounts following you and they may RT
:)

